# ovulation pain on both sides ? increased chance of twins????



## SummerLily

on cd 10 when i wiped ih had some slimy looking stuff on the tp when i wiped and yesterday cd11 I had TONS of ewcm ! :happydance: 

since having the ewcm in the afternoun i had some crampy feelings in both ovarys last nigth in the evening .

this morning , cd12 im having some more pinching and cramping pains from both ovarys again - does that mean that i might be releasing egg(s) from both sides??


Is this a good sign for the increased chance in twins?????? 

we bd'd twice yesterday one i noticed the ewcm and will be again this evening so whenever i ovulate i hope it works !! x


----------



## mazzie1984

Before my FS started tracking my cycles with ultrasounds, i used to think that the sharpish pains and cramps were ovulation. BUT these past 2 months it seems i get those feelings days before I ovulate, as if the pain is the follicles getting ready. Plus I have had achey pains from both sides the past few days and I only have follicles on the left side which have not ovulated yet. So it may not. I am also on 50mg clomid this month. But i think only one side produces each month, but I am not certain because of being on clomid, I know normally only 1 side does. x


----------



## Care76

Hmmm, idk. I have had pain on both sides this month too. I had the pain on my left all last month and was surprised when I still had it this month. I think it may be a corpeus luteum on the left though. Not sure. 

I honestly don't know about twins though... Ok, so I guess if you are very lucky and happen to O from both side you could have twins. :)


----------



## christmasluck

Hi Summerlily

O know you commented a long time ago,but noticed your scan picture looks like twins/droplets?

Where these conceived the month off the double ovulation pain?

Xx


----------



## SummerLily

hi christmas luck :) yes i am expecting triplets and they were conceieved the month that i posted this :happydance: 
xx


----------



## cooch

Summerlily- what meds were you on?? Congrats


----------



## MrsCompass

Summerlily, congratulations on your triplets ... OMG!!! How exciting for you. I would love to have twins or triplets myself. Did you just do chlomid? Iui? IVf?


----------



## SummerLily

was just clomid ! and the lowest dose at that ! :) we was prescribed it for 6 months at 50mg days 2-6 and it was on the third cycle that we feel pregnant , were now 22 weeks tommorow and our little ones will be here in 13 weeks !


----------



## uwa_amanda

SummerLily said:


> was just clomid ! and the lowest dose at that ! :) we was prescribed it for 6 months at 50mg days 2-6 and it was on the third cycle that we feel pregnant , were now 22 weeks tommorow and our little ones will be here in 13 weeks !

OMG...I am on clomid now and it scares me more than anything to get pregnant with more than one. I'm taking it now at the 100 mg level. Hopefully, your next 13 weeks will go by very smoothly! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Armywife84

There's a 5-12% of twins and a 1-3% chance of triplets while on Clomid. If multiples runs in your family, then your chances increase a little.


----------



## MrsCompass

SummerLily said:


> was just clomid ! and the lowest dose at that ! :) we was prescribed it for 6 months at 50mg days 2-6 and it was on the third cycle that we feel pregnant , were now 22 weeks tommorow and our little ones will be here in 13 weeks !

That's amazing!!! Please post pictures of them once they arrive. I am soo happy for you and I don't even know you. Do you know the gender of the little ones?


----------



## SummerLily

thank you everyone ! yes they are all little boys!! :happydance:

we are expecting a set of non identical baby boy triplets!! xx


----------



## Bugbabe77

Did u get back ache at all when u conceived? I've had major pain in both sides since starting the clomid and also ridiculous back pain - to the point where I can hardly move. Hopefully this is a good sign - oh, and my dh already has twins so who knows?


----------



## SummerLily

personally i never had any back pain at all untill during the first 8 weeks when i started getting it in the middle of my back ... :S lol. 

Multipes dont run on either my side nor DH side so anything can happen !!! gl xx


----------



## uwa_amanda

SummerLily said:


> thank you everyone ! yes they are all little boys!! :happydance:
> 
> we are expecting a set of non identical baby boy triplets!! xx

Wow! That is great...three baby boys. That is awesome!


----------

